# Do you guys have a custom install/download directory for your SINE Libraries from Orchestral Tools?



## oasisfirefly (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi SINE / OT users,

I just got a new SSD (Drive D) and I have been able to relocate the directory of most of my libraries. For OT/SINE's case, my libraries seem to install at C:\Users\<My Username>\AppData\Local\Orchestral Tools\SINE Player. But I plan to move all my VST libraries to Drive D because my Drive C has limited space while D is large enough to take in huge files all at the same time. What I did so far is copy the Orchestral Tools folder to D and SINE can read my downloads. Problem is, when downloading new libraries, my SINE player seems to have trouble locating folder. So currently I install in my C Drive and copy anything over to D, which takes a lot of time and is a hassle. (e.g. JXL brass is too big for C, so I'll be installing a couple of mic positions then move to D, rinse and repeat). Is there a way to map the installation directory directly to D? I have not yet decided to move my User profile from C to D since it looks to be like complex work (based on my google findings) which I'll very likely mess up big time.

I admit I'm still a noob at this, so correct me if I made a mistake. I have posted the same question in my ticket to OT but I'm wondering if you guys have your own best practice / tricks.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Feb 14, 2021)

You have to delete the „library.json“ from your system and add the library again after launching SINE with the + button. Then usually SINE asks you where to install new libraries after download.


----------

